# DD Calling



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

After declining this beauty I received a call from DD. I couldn't understand what she was saying as her accent was incredibly thick and it sounded like she was calling on a tin can from her bathroom.

I told her I couldn't hear her then said, "I just received an offer for IHOP to be delivered almost 18 miles away, I declined."

She then hung up. What's up with that? They never call unless I'm having app problems.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

My understanding is, although it has not happened to me, is that the new thing is calling you to urge you to accept a load.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You take calls from doo doo?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 568355
> 
> 
> After declining this beauty I received a call from DD. I couldn't understand what she was saying as her accent was incredibly thick and it sounded like she was calling on a tin can from her bathroom.
> ...


Well of course she couldn't understand why you wouldn't take that offer! She's reading it as 594 Rupees (INR) which is almost as much as she makes in an entire day!!! What's wrong with you???

As the offers get lower they will start showing the offers in Rupees. If that offer said 594 INR it would get a lot more takers! :roflmao:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> My understanding is, although it has not happened to me, is that the new thing is calling you to urge you to accept a load *[of crap]*


FIFY



Uberdriver2710 said:


> You take calls from doo doo?


Yes. I was bored.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

MHR said:


> FIFY


Thank you!!!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

DD called you?

Sometimes if you’re not sure if it’s DoorDash calling you or not, just listen for the rooster in the background, then you’ll know it’s them. That’s the ultimate giveaway for any of these service reps on these apps.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> DD called you?
> 
> Sometimes if you're not sure if it's DoorDash calling you or not, just listen for the rooster in the background, then you'll know it's them. That's the ultimate giveaway for any of these service reps on these apps.


I have their number stored in my phone so I knew it was them.

It was a tad too early for the spammers to be calling. :biggrin:


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

While somewhat off-topic, not entirely:

I recently received a call from Uber "support" (no, _not_ a "$1,000,000 _Top Driver Bonus_, just plug this card number in & cash out!" type thing- those are great for cancel fees, though!). They called amidst their cluster of a "system" for lost items, as someone indeed left their phone my vehicle.
What was interesting, to me anyway, is that it was clear the young lady on the phone (via voicemail, as I don't answer spoofed Uber-numbers) was not of an Asian/Indian/Indonesian/SouthPacific dialect, nor was she speaking amongst the chatter of others (roosters included). This girl was clearly American. She spoke with the dialect of a typical 20-something in the USA.
It truly seems they're trying something different as of late- perhaps employing "work from home" support(?)
Could be good, could be bad. Could be neither.

But goodness, the poor girl sounded _terrified_. She rambled incessantly, over-clarifying & over-justifying her reason for calling; practically begging me to acknowledge/call back (despite not providing a number, then calling again to do so). I saved that voicemail, actually. I shall use it at some point in a constructive fashion.
I just found it odd, & upon seeing this thread, decided to mention it. After all, I haven't any experience with DD- though I can say that Uber hasn't been one to be proactive in calling; while Lyft occasionally did so, once upon a time (and presumably still do, in the good ol' Trust/Safety Dept.). Though over a pax losing a phone? *Weird*.
(and yes, it absolutely was Uber; nothing of a scam-type, etc.)

New approach? &#129300;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> While somewhat off-topic, not entirely:
> 
> I recently received a call from Uber "support" (no, _not_ a "$1,000,000 _Top Driver Bonus_, just plug this card number in & cash out!" type thing- those are great for cancel fees, though!). They called amidst their cluster of a "system" for lost items, as someone indeed left their phone my vehicle.
> What was interesting, to me anyway, is that it was clear the young lady on the phone (via voicemail, as I don't answer spoofed Uber-numbers) was not of an Asian/Indian/Indonesian/SouthPacific dialect, nor was she speaking amongst the chatter of others (roosters included). This girl was clearly American. She spoke with the dialect of a typical 20-something in the USA.
> ...


Are you one of the super special &#128142; drivers?

I didn't know anyone used non outsourced support.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

I got a call from DD representative at 3am during delivery asking me not to knock/ring to the customer door.



MHR said:


> Are you one of the super special &#128142; drivers?
> 
> I didn't know anyone used non outsourced support.


The girl from green hub probably, there's less business right now, so they have to do something.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> I have their number stored in my phone so I knew it was them.


Spammers can easily spoof using someone else's legitimate number, so continue to be cautious when accepting calls. I even had a spammer spoof my own number one time, my caller ID said I was calling myself! &#129400;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Spammers can easily spoof using someone else's legitimate number, so continue to be cautious when accepting calls. I even had a spammer spoof my own number one time, my caller ID said I was calling myself! &#129400;


That's better than what you usually do with yourself!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's better than what you usually do with yourself!
> :wink:


Did you just give @Uber's Guber a taste of his own medicine?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> DD called you?
> 
> Sometimes if you're not sure if it's DoorDash calling you or not, just listen for the rooster in the background, then you'll know it's them. That's the ultimate giveaway for any of these service reps on these apps.


It's true. One night I had an issue and called support. 6 pm here. The agent spoke good English yeah with accent but I kept hearing the rooster doing cock a doodle doo. So finally I asked him where he was because roosters only do that at sunrise. He replied the Philippines


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've received these calls before on DD but I've never answered. When I first started DD I'd call DD directly. A couple times I was told to disregard the call, another it was missing item, a couple other times it was a unassigned order from hours previous since the app consistently crashed back then, sometimes it would just keep the order attached to me.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have had DD actually call me back after I attempted to call them but hung up before I spoke to anyone, because the eater showed up.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Once I had DD call, about two years ago, and ask about a delivery not completed. I explained that the customer came down to receive their order (apt building,probably wasn’t the customer) and I delivered it. First and only time I ever had a phone call.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

MHR said:


> Are you one of the super special &#128142; drivers?
> 
> I didn't know anyone used non outsourced support.


I most certainly am not any such priority. I was an almighty platinum ant once upon a time, but things destabilized to the point where accepting 8/10 incomings most certainly proved foolish. I am a good ol' BLUE driver nowadays (and both my per-mile and hourly earnings have increased by 1.8x on average).

That part aside- I also wasn't aware of any such non-outsourced support... until that call. She sounded as American as Apple Pie and Taco Bell. And absolutely terrified that she was making an imminent misstep at every moment (which sounds precisely like someone who is "rated" and can be fired based upon it, now that I think about it). I even listened to the VM again, and sure enough- I am confident that call came from within the US. I've not heard anyone of other-than-western-world decent interject upon their own thoughts with the word "like" three or more times in any one cluster of words (formerly known as sentences, phrases, etc.). &#129320;&#129300;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I most certainly am not any such priority.


I'm so sorry, I didn't mean to impugn your character by suggesting you were a Diamond driver. :roflmao:


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

MHR said:


> I'm so sorry, I didn't mean to impugn your character by suggesting you were a Diamond driver. :roflmao:


All good!
I'm not ashamed to admit that I ran my own trials in assessing that situation- it was relatively simple to keep platinum pre-COVID. I primarily used the trip info for _actual_ surge trips, and everything else came in 2-6min out at most. Now it's a matter of being continuously logged out upon two declines (which mysteriously results in a Lyft PPZ surrounding me on some occasions) due to ridiculously long pickups (which I'll take on Uber if I'm in no mans land & simply need to get ANY direction other than where I am at the moment).
So yeah, all is well! I did my research, it was _conclusive_. &#128513;
*#RESOLVED*.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I most certainly am not any such priority. I was an almighty platinum ant once upon a time, but things destabilized to the point where accepting 8/10 incomings most certainly proved foolish. I am a good ol' BLUE driver nowadays (and both my per-mile and hourly earnings have increased by 1.8x on average).
> 
> That part aside- I also wasn't aware of any such non-outsourced support... until that call. She sounded as American as Apple Pie and Taco Bell. And absolutely terrified that she was making an imminent misstep at every moment (which sounds precisely like someone who is "rated" and can be fired based upon it, now that I think about it). I even listened to the VM again, and sure enough- I am confident that call came from within the US. I've not heard anyone of other-than-western-world decent interject upon their own thoughts with the word "like" three or more times in any one cluster of words (formerly known as sentences, phrases, etc.). &#129320;&#129300;


She may have been deported back to the Philippines.

There are lots and lots of call centers in Mexico that hire people that were deported.

If the operator says,

Heyyy ese, how are uuuuu. This is Joe from uberrrr. The hyna called and she said you @@@@@@ up her order. <said in my best cholo voice>

You can probly assume it's from a Mexican call center.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 568355
> 
> 
> After declining this beauty I received a call from DD. I couldn't understand what she was saying as her accent was incredibly thick and it sounded like she was calling on a tin can from her bathroom.
> ...


Am I the only one who keeps overthinking this Doordash business model? Does every order from everywhere get accepted? If you try to order an Uber at 3am in the middle of nowhere you will get the message "No Driver's Available." Why not scan the area for drivers before the order is accepted? Isn't it better to upset the customer upfront versus pissing them off waiting 3 hours for cold food for a 20 mile pickup for $8?


----------

